# Mobieus Voyager



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Mr Mobieus;

Is Voyager about to fly?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Well,it's a sub,so is it ready to dive would be more accurate.It was supposed to be ready for November or December.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No, the cartoon Voyager was mainly a flying machine.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

=bg= said:


> Mr Mobieus;
> 
> Is Voyager about to fly?


It has flown! They left the warehouse on Wednesday, so stores will start to receive on Monday from what I can tell!


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Yippee*

The wait is almost over, I have been waiting a Looog time to get my paws on this model. My wife said to me that she hopes it is all I want it would be and not be let down after I get it and open it up kind of like a after Christmas let down. I don't think so, this is like a early Christmas present for me

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Sweet!!! I'm really looking forward to this one!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I got two coming, and really looking forward to getting them. I always wanted one, when I was a kid....I mean younger.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

NEETO!! Just in time for Christmas!

*YIPPIE!!!!!*

*We wish you a Mobie christmas *
*We wish you a Mobie christmas *
*We wish you a Mobie christmas and a Monarch new year!!*


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hang on to the day job Fluke, Hallmark hasn't called yet. :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I wonder if I can kitbash it into a shuttlecraft before Christmas.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Woo Hoo!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

OK...so I go to the Hobby shop to pick up some sheet styrene and whats on the shelf?

*THE VOYAGER!!!*


Man that was FAST.....but RATS! Couldn't get one....too close to xmas and I have been out of work due to my knee injury....I have a funny feeling I'm getting something from Monarch and Moebius this Christmas :devil:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Crap!!!! Troy, hook me up!!


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Good News*

Thats great news Fluke, I hope you get your Christmas wish. Here's to hopeing that I will have my Voyager from Steve Iverson by the end of this week or even earlyer. Heck I even have a picture of a Voyager model on my desktop to keep me going.

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## farmersamm (Sep 12, 2007)

Anybody know what the production run was on these?


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Mine's due from CultTVman. This will be a great Christmas present. What paint colors will I need? I am thinking black, gray, flesh, brown, light blue. What else?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Go here for scenes from series.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v218/lloyd2/fantastic voyage cartoon/


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I checked with House of Hobbies in Burbank and they said they have the Voyager on order from two suppliers, so any day now . . .

I've thought about turning it into a private pleasure spacecraft -- the thing looks like an RV with wings to begin with.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ That is an idea, for my resin kit of the Voyager.


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

I got home from work too late to hit the hobby shop but there was a message on my answering machine that said the Voyager had arrived. When I checked my email there was a pic of the kit sitting on the shelf at the shop! It's here. Now I have to figure out a way to explain buying something for myself that's already on my Christmas list.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Steve- Get it for me and I'll get you something else!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I've got two coming from Cult. I can't wait to get them!!

Huzz


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

This would make an awesome dio!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v218/lloyd2/fantastic voyage cartoon/?action=view&current=6.jpg

Rob


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

As the proud owner of a no longer rare model kit, I'm very happy for you guys.

Really, I am.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey Carson,

Would it constitute thread hijacking to ask a Voyager construction question?

On your Voyager, the cockpit window seems to flow quite seamlessly and with remarkable smoothness into the hull of the ship. It looks great. May I ask how you did that? 

I'm also scratching my head wondering how I'll avoid damaging my interior paint job when I tackle the exterior seams and paint finishing.

Those things may be obvious for a vehicle builder, but outside my Wilco Proteus, most of my recent builds have been figure kits that were amply addressed with dry-brushing. Issues like this don't generally arise on figure kits.

Cheers,
Huzz


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> On your Voyager, the cockpit window seems to flow quite seamlessly and with remarkable smoothness into the hull of the ship. It looks great. May I ask how you did that?


Get yourself some clear sanding resin (marine supply stores carry this stuff) and a set of Micro-mesh polishing abrasives (I get mine from Micro-Mark).

After you've attached the windshield (I used liquid styrene cement, sparingly applied, to insure a firm bond) fill in the surrounding seam with the resin. Once it hardens (allow 24 hrs) sand and buff out with the polishing abrasives.

It may sound like a lot of work, but the sanding and buffing is actually kinda fun -- and it takes very little time to achieve a smooth finish. Most importantly, it makes a big difference in the way the model looks (on a clean and simple kit like the _Voyager_ those extra touches _really_ stand out.  .



Dave Hussey said:


> I'm also scratching my head wondering how I'll avoid damaging my interior paint job when I tackle the exterior seams and paint finishing.


The only seam you need worry about is the one around the windshield. Assuming you've filed and sanded the edges to insure a snug fit against the hull, the styrene glue should melt the joined plastic to achieve an air-tight bond. This is important, because it will keep unwanted dust out of your interior.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Thanks very much Carson!

I assume then that with the Micro-mesh / Micromark polishing product, I can sand the seam to the needed smoothness without smudging or obscuring the clearness of the windshield. 

So, once I've attached the windshield, applied the clear resin to the seam and sanded it per your instructions, the next thing is painting.

I assume then that you just carefully masked the windshield and painted. I was thinking of using Tamiya masking tape for that. What do you think?

Also, the surface of the windshield seems to blend quite smoothly into the painted hull; any secrets as to how you did such a splendid job there?

Cheers!
Dave


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> I assume then that with the Micro-mesh / Micromark polishing product, I can sand the seam to the needed smoothness without smudging or obscuring the clearness of the windshield.


The first couple of steps will, by necessity, fog up the clear plastic, but the remaining steps bring it back. Just follow the instructions provided.



Dave Hussey said:


> I was thinking of using Tamiya masking tape for that. What do you think?


That happens to be what I used, but any decent quality masking tape will do the trick.



Dave Husseythe surface of the windshield seems to blend quite smoothly into the painted hull; any secrets as to how you did such a splendid job there?[/QUOTE said:


> After laying down the paint (I used Tamiya gloss white straight out of the can) and allowing a full two weeks for it to cure I went over the entire model (windshield and hull) with polishing abrasives to insure a smooth, even surface overall. This may sound like a lot of hassle, but I enjoy the finishing process, and the end result speaks for itself.
> 
> Happy building!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thank you for the helpful info Carson!

Can you make claer parts with this 'clear resin' you mentioned and do you have a brand that you like to use?

THANKS!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

That really is a beautiful built-up! Thanks for sharing the pics and finishing tips.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW  Thats Fantastic. I wasnt going to get one but, I think I've just changed my mind...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Rob, it looks awesome! And, thanks so much for the windows tips.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Carson - Thank you very much for all that - its a wealth of information that I didn't have before this. Thank you!!!

May I ask one more thing? in your last post you mentioned using polishing abrasives. If I want to do the same thing, is there a particular product or type of product I should watch for?

Again, thanks very much!

And that is a beautiful build-up!

Huzz


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Just a heads up: Galaxy Hobby in Lynnwood Washington takes phone orders. Mine is on the way, should have it by tomorrow.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

fluke said:


> Can you make claer parts with this 'clear resin' you mentioned and do you have a brand that you like to use?


The stuff I use for finishing is called *Hapol 1300-1E*. It's manufactured by any number of companies under various brand names, but if you have trouble finding it locally try Hastings Plastics in Santa Monica. They've been around forever, and they'll ship anywhere (in the Seattle area you’d most likely find Hapol at a Marine supply store. Do you guys have a West Marine up there)?

I’ve never tried casting clear parts from Hapol. It’s primary function is to repair dings and dents in fiberglass surfaces like boat hulls (it’s designed to be sanded and buffed). It cures fast (about 8 hrs), dries hard, and polishes out really clear. It does, however, cure fairly hot, so you’ll want to use it sparingly on styrene. The plastic at the prow of the _Voyager_ is pretty thick; ditto the windshield, so it shouldn’t be a problem in this instance.



Dave Hussey said:


> in your last post you mentioned using polishing abrasives. If I want to do the same thing, is there a particular product or type of product I should watch for?





Carson Dyle said:


> Get yourself some clear sanding resin (marine supply stores carry this stuff) and a set of *Micro-mesh polishing abrasives (I get mine from Micro-Mark).*


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great info, Carson! Thanks!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Got mine!!! Putting sub assemblies (pun intended) together tonight!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Pics Richard PICS!!! I can't get one till xmas day or soon after ....ARGHHH!!!!!!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Dang it!!! I could be working on it-


http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/voyager.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=1100


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Rich....hey....Is that yer Voyager??


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

uh...yes.....


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Funny....I don't remember seeing that at any of the meetings..completed that iz. That looks cool!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

That was about 3 or 4 years ago. I've gotten a little better since then and perhaps I may do another one for next years Sci-fan?

BTW-90% done with the assembly my Moebius Voyager. Gotta paint stuff before I go forward.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Envy*

You lucky dawg F91, already have and building a FV Voyager. None have reached our local hobby shops  
I have one on pre-order from CultTVman and awaiting to hear that he has them in stock and are on the way to our mail boxes or front doors, man I hope it is soon the suspense is killing me  . Well enjoy your build and please keep the rest of us posted on your progress.

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

The fit is pretty good. Only one issue so far and it's easily fixed. Huzz- the hull seam shouldn't bother the interior at all.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey!

Thanks Rich!!:thumbsup: 

Dave


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

As I recall from my Aurora build, the trickiest bits of seam-filling I had to contend with (other than the windshield) were those triangular intake cavities at the front of each wing. Getting smooth seams within those small, recessed spaces between wing and hull was a bitch.

Micro-mark sells something called a "sanding wand" that really came in handy on this kit (and many others I've worked on).

http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?MerchantID=RET01229&Action=Catalog&Type=Product&ID=81471

I know Galaxy Hobby sells them as well.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Some closeups of the kit in progress-

http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/voyager.msnw?Page=Last


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks for posting Rich.....Looks like fun and Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Looking good there Rich, Looking forward to getting mine. Minor gap problem, no sweat :woohoo: 


John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...I can't wait for this kit. Looking forward to seeing everyone's kit bashes, interior lighting, etc... I'm going to build one "out of the box" and have a few
for creative ideas.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I did what little seam filling had to be done and primered the upper hull. I have 2 assemblies, the upper and lower hulls. Once I paint Miss Lane, I will join the halves and do the rest of the crew.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If you guys created a diorama,in which part of the human body would you put the Voyager.Hurry up though,the last guy to make suggestions will be stuck with the anus.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I woder if this kit is available in Canada yet,as well as the Dr. Jekyll and Hyde in square box.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Body Parts*

Mine would be the Lungs, I thought the set from the Fox movie was uber cool. my second choice for a diorama would be the lymphatic system.

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Voyager*

There is word on Cult's site http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/
that he got his shipment of Voyagers and would be e-mailing the individuals who pre-ordered the kits when they are shipped.


> In stock now! We will be shipping all preorders over the next few days. You will be notified when your kit has been mailed.
> The Voyager is an obscure but favorite kit for Aurora fans. It was based on a ship featured in a Saturday morning cartoon. These are impossible to find and has never been reissued!


 I hope I will get mine sometime this week. And after the holidays, I will get and additional one or two more for kit bashing ideas I have.
One is *just* not enough. 

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imgaination Soar*


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I would put my Voyager Dio in Prez Bush's head....not much tp see but PLENTY OF SPACE and ROOM to move about!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mine's on the way from Cult!
Now, should I build the first one straight, or make a Trek shuttlecraft out of it?
:freak:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

AZbuilder said:


> There is word on Cult's site http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/
> that he got his shipment of Voyagers and would be e-mailing the individuals who pre-ordered the kits when they are shipped.
> Quote:
> In stock now! We will be shipping all preorders over the next few days. You will be notified when your kit has been mailed.
> ...


I got that same email over a month ago. Haven't heard from Steve or received anything from him since.

- GJS


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John P said:


> Mine's on the way from Cult!
> Now, should I build the first one straight, or make a Trek shuttlecraft out of it?
> :freak:


Build it as a Trek Shuttlecraft. Everyone else will build it as the Voyager.

I haven't got notice yet from Cult, but hope to get mine this week!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Fun build, very easy. If I wasn't trying to do it near perfect, it would have been done yesterday!!


http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/voyager.msnw?Page=Last


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

so the model comes in white..but you decided to paint it white? and did you paint the interior blue? what paint colors did you use all together?
(Mine just arrived an hour ago.)


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hiya bg, 

Most of the time even if a model's plastic comes in the final color... 90% of the time its still best to paint it, how else would one cover up putty seems and other work? 

Someone here posted a kink to a few pages of 'Voyager' screen grabs...just do a search here under VOYAGER or just look back a few pages..can't be too far ...I think it had some interior shots.

But really...for this kind of kit...one really could get away with what ever they see fit... some of those tones changed per episode anyways.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

If you dont paint it...it looks like a plastic toy. Molding it in a a light color (like white) makes it easier to paint it "white". Aurora's thinking was to do the plastic color, in its main color, so kids didn't have to paint too much. Less to screw up.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

When I was in grade school opening up a model and finding it pre colored or better yet in multi colors was the coolest! That was signs of a fun build.

The MPC R2D2 kit was one I'll never forget opening up that one for the first time...man that was amazing! that white finish was almost like pre-painted.

When you were younger did anyone ever get something like a WWII aircraft....go home, spread out the news paper, cut the exterior parts off the trees, lay them all down and cover it all with one swoope? Then start on the cockpit, interior etc and after about an hour ( with flats ) you could start building? 

One afternoon or one weekend builds...Those where the days....sigh.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

ok- so is the interior to be blue? and wouldnt that show thru on the white body? what is the best kind of white paint for this?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm planning on a light shade of acrylic sky blue for the interior walls and testor's "classic white" spray paint for the exterior hull.
This beauty is probably in my P.O. box right now just waiting for me to pick it up this afternoon after i leave the office.
And yes, Troy, I now remember doing exactly the same thing with 1/72 scale aircraft (and 1/32 scale armor) in the afternoons of my youth; thanks for the memories!


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

but still, what would you reccomend. Spray the entire body with testors classic white..even the interior..then go back over the inside with the sky blue via brush?


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

You could paint the ext. silver...then white...and it won't matter what the inside color is. It won't show through....and the silver is light enough for white.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Paint the interior before assembling it, mask off the viewport and dome areas, putty and sand any visible seams, spray with a white primer to ensure that all of the imperfections have been smoothed out, spray with a coat of Testor's Classic White, follow that up with a coat of semi-mat clear spray, put on the dome and viewport windows.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

So,what you guys are saying is that Cult TV Man is reliable in sending kits,but just hasn't sent all the pre ordered Voyager kits yet,probably because he just received them.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^I got mine today. It just shipped out Saturday.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

OK so I am thinking classic white for the exterior...maybe light gray for the interior, maybe darker gray for the consoles, yellow for the seats, light blue and black for uni's..
how's that?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Take a look at F91's photos in the link he provided to his post on the top of page 7 of this very thread; he's doing a nice & inspiring job that'll give you some excellent color recommendations.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Do I need to put primer on? Or can I just spray the testors classic white on?
How should I apply the primer?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

bg- The primer will help the paint "bite". I am going to paint the exterior Krylon Gloss white. I prepainted the inside of the Voyager first. I went with the color recommendations for the interior for the most part. The seats are yellow in some pictures from the cartoon and yet, blue in others. The uniforms are light blue. I used artistic liberty with the control panels and instruments.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

bg, paint the exterior LAST.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*It's on the way*

Got notified by Cult that my kit was mailed Monday, The anticipation builds. as far the interior is concerned some of the screen caps that Fluke provided shows the interior walls were a two tone blue a lite blue at the bottom changing to a at the deck changing to a darker blue towards the top with instrumation of sorts that varied from episode to episode.

John 
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Same here. Mine shipped Monday.

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

AZbuilder said:


> as far the interior is concerned some of the screen caps that Fluke provided shows the interior walls were a two tone blue a lite blue at the bottom changing to a at the deck changing to a darker blue towards the top with instrumation of sorts that varied from episode to episode.












Is this what you are referring to? I would call that 'shading,' not a two-toned colored wall. But, interpret it however you will.

- GJS


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Got it yesterday.
Immediately started looking for nacelles the right size.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

John P said:


> Got it yesterday.
> Immediately started looking for nacelles the right size.


Nit picking a kit based on an animated series? Oh boy... :lol:

Has anyone made the voyager from the movie? Am I confusing the two?

Movie Trailer


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

kit-junkie said:


> Has anyone made the voyager from the movie? Am I confusing the two?


The submarine from the 1966 movie is the _Proteus_. Several members have built the Wilco 1/48 scale kit. There's also Lunar Models' more accurate but harder to build vacform/resin kit, and a couple of crappy smaller ones . . . That reminds me, how close to production are Drewid's 1/72 and 1/350 _Proteus_ kits? Any news?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

scotpens said:


> The submarine from the 1966 movie is the _Proteus_.


Ah... I see. I'm not a sci-fi guy, really. I like the movies, but I'm not a 'hardcore' fan. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

What is the scale of those little figures in this kit supposed to be? 1/87th?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

scotpens said:


> That reminds me, how close to production are Drewid's 1/72 and 1/350 _Proteus_ kits? Any news?


Good question! 

Whaddup, Drew? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

kit-junkie said:


> Nit picking a kit based on an animated series? Oh boy... :lol:


 ZIP! Right over your head, non-sci-fi-boy!! 
:lol:

"Nacelles" is the clue that I'm going to kitbash it into a Star Trek ship.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for asking... I've been stuck in real work world since September, and right now I'm working about 80 hours a week with no let up in sight. The project goes live on the web Jan 6, so that's probably when I get to resume work on the kits.

What's the project? It's an educational computer game about the elections process. Its free... so I'll post a link when it goes live.

Status on Proteus kits? 1/350 just needs to be polished and PE parts. 1/72 kit needs about a week of digital work before the final masters can get made... then PE parts. They are both so close I can taste them, but alas... not chance at all of getting them done on '07. I should get to work on them in Jan, though... so I hope to get them out in Feb or early March.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I just got an email from Cult and my Voyager kits are on the way to me as of yesterday.

They will look fabulous under the XMas tree!!

Huzz


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

John- I think a large part of the reason that you want to bash the Voyager into a Shuttle is that you assume that people will cringe in horror when they hear you are going to hack up this reissue. Tell you what, Hack up an Original, that will really impress me. Otherwise, I don't think anyone cares. I also think you'll do a great job on it. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Glad to see the voyager is out! This will be a great x-mas gift for....me!! :dude: Thanks again mobeius!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

F91 said:


> John- I think a large part of the reason that you want to bash the Voyager into a Shuttle is that you assume that people will cringe in horror when they hear you are going to hack up this reissue. Tell you what, Hack up an Original, that will really impress me. Otherwise, I don't think anyone cares. I also think you'll do a great job on it. Good luck and have fun.


 Nooo, the reason I want to bash it into a shuttle is 'cause it's the right shape, and it'll be fun. Really don't care what anyone else thinks about the project (at least until it' done and I post it ). Can't imagine why anyone would care if I cut up a reissue, either.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'd expect nothing less from John P!

Just be careful that your conversion of things into various Federation space vehicles does not include your wife's neat Mini Cooper.

In that case, yousa will be a dead man!

But! You'll rest comfortably knowing that we'll all help customize and kit-bash the coffin. Hint - the grab rails will be nacelles!!:lol: 

Huzz


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

John P said:


> ZIP! Right over your head, non-sci-fi-boy!!
> :lol:
> 
> "Nacelles" is the clue that I'm going to kitbash it into a Star Trek ship.


Got it, I think...  I thought you were kidding. Oh well, wouldn't be the first time I missed the point. Sorry, I grew up in a time when it wasn't cool to be a nerd.  I'm a convert. I'm still learning the language.  I thought nacelles were just plain old engine intake/covers. Silly me...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Dr. Paynenstein, Mad Star Trek Kit Basher!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

John P said:


> Can't imagine why anyone would care if I cut up a reissue, either.


I'm not generally much of a kit-bash fan, but given the job you did on that AMTronic I'd say you've earned the right to do whatever the hell you want in that department. Bash away! 

For my part, I'm looking forward the lighting one of these babies up, spinning "power core" lights and all.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Mine finally arrived today; what a nice kit! 
The thing that I love about these re-pops is that these give us a "second chance" to build up these models properly, instead of how we built 'em in the 60's with fewer skills and fewer resources at our disposal.
Many thanks again, Frank; I'm gonna order at least four more from Steve!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Terrific Reissue*

I picked up one last week at a hobby shop out of town...and recieved 2 today 
via USPS from Frank directly on a personal deal we made..so I got my three, plus the original Aurora one I built out of the box 10 years ago, and still kept the box and instruction sheet...Terrific reissue..I particularly like the fact that Frank kept everything on this kit practically exactly as it was originally issued, including the boxart, as painfully inadequate as it was..SO MUCH for the "No Mass appeal" cries that a rep from PL, was whining about when this kit was suggested they do..
The trick is NOT to always think your first runs of a repop MUST be 30,000 pieces, and ONLY go to the BIG Box chain stores..Distributors can buy almost as much if you calculate them nationwide...but I dont believe any of this type of genre kit will sell as much as its original kit did, all those years ago..The days of a 35-60,000 run of any kit is LONG gone..its a different world from when Aurora was around...my hat goes off to Frank for following the path that Aurora did: TAKE CHANCES..and I am sure his upcoming releases will be successes as well..so far, from what I have heard..this kit is selling very nicely indeed..:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> I
> 
> Just be careful that your conversion of things into various Federation space vehicles does not include your wife's neat Mini Cooper.


 OOOOOoooooO!! That gives me an idea!!

:lol:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

LOL!! :thumbsup: 

Dude - there's a direct flight from Newark to here. My couch is available - sounds like you're gonna need it!:lol: 

Huzz


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

John P said:


> Nooo, the reason I want to bash it into a shuttle is 'cause it's the right shape, and it'll be fun. Really don't care what anyone else thinks about the project (at least until it' done and I post it ). Can't imagine why anyone would care if I cut up a reissue, either.


Coming from you...I can't imagine anything less than SPECTACULAR! And I look forward to your website page detailing all the steps taken too!

MMM


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I guess I assumed that you were trolling for a reaction by mentioning it in every post that you make in this thread? Otherwise, I think I got it after the first several........



John P said:


> Nooo, the reason I want to bash it into a shuttle is 'cause it's the right shape, and it'll be fun. Really don't care what anyone else thinks about the project (at least until it' done and I post it ). Can't imagine why anyone would care if I cut up a reissue, either.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Careful not to post anything next door John.....they'll go on for days about how inaccurate it is and the patterns do not meet Star Fleet specifications yadda yadda yadda...Serious Trek builders really crack me up...they can suck the fun out of model building in a big way.

I plan on adding those side windows, landing gear and a door...lit up of course.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

fluke said:


> I plan on adding those side windows, landing gear and a door...lit up of course.


Now you're talking. :thumbsup: 

BTW, IIRC from watching the show, those oval "intakes" in the wings were not intakes at all but rather some sort of spiraling, radiating light effect a la the TOS Enterprise nacelle caps (only animated of course). Given the recent advances in LED technology I suspect it would be possible to cook up a similar effect on the_ Voyager_ model.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks for the idea Carson! :thumbsup: 

Because of the ships size...like some here I plan on building the hole pad with lighted floor and ray thingy's....why not?

Is there any DVD bootleg versions dvd there? ....do they ever show landing pads, poles or what ever?

Lloyd....Love the avitar! :lol:


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*LED Lights*

One can use blinkie LED's for the oval intakes in the wings or even a fader circuit board connected to LED's and make it a light effect a'la Irwin Allen :jest: . I have not seen one in person yet as I am waiting for mine to arrive parcel post from Cult, but from pics I have seen there seems to be plenty of room in the wings and main cabin to add lights. 

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

ROOM?.....Even a 3mm LED can be sanded down to hardly nothing...and if you do not have the space after that?....they have surface mount led's that are pretty bright...though soldering gets touchy.

I always get super bright clear white led's...you can lightly sand the sides and the dome to 'defuse' the led to spread the light around even more. 

There are two kinds of white led's out there these days. One works better for real life dio's, old cars and Model Rail Roads....that would be the WW LED..aka *Warm White*. It duplicates a standard soft glow of your typical household 60 watt light bulb.

*COOL WHITE* led's are what you usually see in those led flash lights, key chains etc etc...those work much better for Sci-Fi models...for back lit panels, engine effects, search lamps, behind consoles etc etc and they are typically brighter and cost less....plus you can tweak the color using clear paints or even a colored sharpie.

*Power supply?* ...no biggie!

My fav formula is 6V...4 AA's...in the base or in the model 'if it will fit'. Why?...cuz at 6V for *ANY* type of led you simply need a 200 ohm resistor for each led and your good to go.

*Why AA's* ....AA batteries have more 'amprage' than a nine volt or AAA's and last 3X longer. those old style transistor type 9 V's were designed for radio signal use...let alone electronics or lighting. I have had models sit all day lit up at shows and contests using 4 AA batteries and the lights hardy dim at all.....though I do change them once a day anyways.

If you want to use a 9V battery...use a 470 to 510 ohm resistor.

Now...they say that IF you are at the same voltage or less than the led is rated for... its ok to skip the resistor....I say NOPE!....I have a few models from a few years back that do not light up no more....*Its not worth the risk!...*You DO NOT want to open up a model to fix a lighting issue.

An LED powered correctly will be lit up long after your 6 feet under and smelling rather wonderful :freak:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Still waiting.....


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Theres something up the chimney and we don't what it is......


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

fluke said:


> Theres something up the chimney and we don't what it is......


 You didn't get your flue shots?


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Hey, I got mine today!! Never had one as a kid ( 'course, my better half says I still _AM_ a kid!!), so, for me, this one doesn't bring back memories. Brand new experience for me!! Great lookin' kit. Another great job, Moebius!!


Wayne

P.S. Just noticed, after posting, the post before mine. I did NOT mean that I got my flu shot today!!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Where's mine! I'm dying to get it... study it for an hour, and put it on the shelf with the other models I don't have any time to build... my addiction has gotten bad... I just got a flying sub and a space shuttle launch tower off e-bay... already on the shelf... argh... I hate real work! It gets in the way of all the things I want to do!

I did build her as a kid... but it just made me more pissed off that there wasn't a real Proteus kit out there... but now it has real novelty value to me. I'm looking forward to getting it.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

fluke said:


> Theres something up the chimney and we don't what it is......


[IMG-LEFT]http://www.homevideos.com/freezeframes3/MaryPoppins45.jpeg[/IMG-LEFT]


Dick Van **** with a bad Cockney accent?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Flue shots. Har har


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Wake me when my two Voyagers come in the mail.......ZZZZZZZzzzzzz


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

Got mine today from Culttvman.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I got notice from CultTVMan, that mine have shipped. Next week is now looking better!


----------



## Jokerman (Oct 6, 2004)

Yikes


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow! We had a lot of kits to ship and it took us five days to get them all out! Thanks to everyone for their support! The folks at Hobbytalk have been very supportive of the CultTVman site and hobbyshop for all these years.

Steve


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Steve- Does it seem like this kit is doing exceptional business?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes. The Voyager, Jekyll, and Nosferatu all exceeded my expectations. The Seaview is also doing exceptionally well, which is staggering considering it costs 4 times as much. Previously, the only kit that I sold that did as well as these was the little Polar Lights Enterprise.

Steve


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Outstanding. Personally, I've gotten 2, but may get more. It's good to hear that these are doing so well.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*It's Here, It's Here*

It has arrived. I got my Voyager in the mail today, Thanks Steve. Next time I will have my next order shipped priority. Now, to study this kit before I start building.

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

(Jedi Mind Trick) "I will give it to Lloyd"


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Wait*

Sorry Lloyd this Kit is for this Kid. Bad news is my wife, the understanding soul that she is told me to wait untill after Christmas before is start on this kit. (Sniff) that is o.k. though I have other kits I can build in the mean time.


AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

fluke said:


> Is there any DVD bootleg versions dvd there? ....do they ever show landing pads, poles or what ever?


That's what I'm wondering. There appear to be hatches underneath for such.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Steve - I'm happy to send my busines your way.:thumbsup: 

I'm pleased, but not that surprised, to hear that the Voyager has been a great seller for you. I'm also amused that no one else previously felt it was worthy of being re-issued. How wrong they were!!

Huzz


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I've said this in the past, and I think it is still true. I think this kit would have tanked for Polar Lights. They were marketing to big box stores and they had flooded the market with a lot of Aurora repops that did not sell. Dick Tracy, Space Coup, Dracula's Dragster, Kong's Thronster. With all these kits sitting on store shelves, Voyager was not going to get a lot of shelf space or buyers. 

Today, the glut of PL product and Aurora reissues has dried up. Moebius is pursuing a different marketing strategy than PL did. They sell to the shops and the sell to the kit buyers. Plus, with PL being gone, those people are wanting to buy kits. I feel the same way about Jekyll. The stars came together on these at this time.

Steve


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

These kits were NEVER in my opinion, meant for "big box " stores..They have a niche place and of course should be marketed for adults, as these are nostalgia genre products..Thats why PL failed with some of thier issues...They should have been marketed the way Moebius and Monarch are marketing them now.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I thought the _Voyager_ would flop for P.L. for more or less the same reasons it flopped for Aurora. Moebius clearly has a different business model and marketing strategy than those "big box" companies, and I really hope it will pay off for them.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

i got mine yesturday at my LHS>woot!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The Voyager is a very stylish ship,and that can't hurt.It's must seem a very attractive and mysterious ship for those who have never seen it as well.My opinion anyway.I wonder if many of the regular kit buyers are,or will be attracted to both Moebius and Monarch kits as well.I guess the sales will tell.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, if the Voyager tanks, at least I got five of them first. MWAHAHAHAHAHhaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The Voyager's unique too in that it's a serious approach to reproducing a vehicle from an action cartoon...I can't think of many (maybe any) examples of this. We never got a Space Ghost Phantom Cruiser or a Jonny Quest SST and those subjects really had to wait for the kids who watched those shows to become adult collectors before even garage kit companies attempted them. And if you look at the merchandising done in the Sixties on ANY property (there's a great new book that collects tons of examples of Hanna Barbera cartoon marketing), it's really simple stuff--cards, puzzles, very very simple plastic figurines, and certainly not detailed plastic model kits. Think of the work to turn this inconsistent cartoon image into a three dimensional design.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

jbond said:


> The Voyager's unique too in that it's a serious approach to reproducing a vehicle from an action cartoon...I can't think of many (maybe any) examples of this. We never got a Space Ghost Phantom Cruiser or a Jonny Quest SST ....


... or this neither:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I got both of mine today!! Thanks to Frank, for putting it out, and to Steve for getting it to me! I am excited to have the Voyager, a childhood dream now fulfilled.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

jbond said:


> The Voyager's unique too in that it's a serious approach to reproducing a vehicle from an action cartoon...I can't think of many (maybe any) examples of this. We never got a Space Ghost Phantom Cruiser or a Jonny Quest SST and those subjects really had to wait for the kids who watched those shows to become adult collectors before even garage kit companies attempted them. And if you look at the merchandising done in the Sixties on ANY property (there's a great new book that collects tons of examples of Hanna Barbera cartoon marketing), it's really simple stuff--cards, puzzles, very very simple plastic figurines, and certainly not detailed plastic model kits. Think of the work to turn this inconsistent cartoon image into a three dimensional design.



a QUEST or a SPACE GHOST!!!
now THAT is a FINE idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MOBIEUS, MAKE IT SO!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Oh dear, I guess I forgot to dip into my 18 years of business and marketing experience when I made my last post. Well, at least I remembered to buy a couple of kits.

Huzz


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Huzz- You rock Buddy!!!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The Udisco mail order hobbyshop of Canada has a great deal on the Voyager kits.At $16.00 each,it's a great bargain.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I went to the nearest HobbyTown,and it was so good to see one on the shelf. I didn't get it, since I have two to build, already.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Thanks for that XSavoie!

Its quite perturbing to be made to look like an idiot by the guy that I just gave my business to. I'll definitely be mindful of that - and your info - when I order future model kits.

Huzz


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

has anyone finished their VOYAGER? would love to see it. (Mine is wrapped and under the tree next to me..........)


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'M PAINTING THE hull today.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

It's a question of "free time", and I'll finally be able to devote enough of it on that little white beauty next week during my holiday break :woohoo:


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

F91 said:


> I'M PAINTING THE hull today.


Still on the fence about that. Is it really necessary? What would I do- spray the entire model with primer..let it dry...then spray the entire thing with white gloss paint?


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Space Ghost Phantom Cruiser !!!!!! Would love to have a kit of that!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I would primer it with white primer, then gloss white, works for me on car kits.

Buzz


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yep, What Randy said. I used Krylon white primer and now Krylon gloss white.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

=bg= said:


> Still on the fence about that. Is it really necessary? What would I do- spray the entire model with primer..let it dry...then spray the entire thing with white gloss paint?


 You HAVE to paint the model. It's the RULES.
For one thing, how ya gonna hide the seams and the putty?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Another thing is, if you paint the interior of the Voyager, the blue actually shows through the plastic.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Rich does it come with those nifty clear Aurora base?

Buzz


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yep, sure does.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

So here's the plan. White primer on every external piece. Then once dry, white gloss on every external. Interior of ship, I am thinking a light gray..same for consoles.
Seats yellow. Figures get light blue and black suits.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

BG- I started a "painting the Voyager " thread to deal with the hull. All input is welcome. Read at your own risk!


----------

